# Starting Jack Hera and Satori got questions



## stickywicked (Jul 28, 2012)

What's the ppm sweetspot for these strains anyone got some experience with them I know that THG says the satori don't eat much but that's about it I'm growing under 600w, using HG flora series, run the ph around 5.8.  Will be starting from seed. thx


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 28, 2012)

PRE PEOPLES MENSTRAL

Oh heck pilgrem yual safe be bout a week or two that one roll in LOL

Just yankin ankles ladies not like I be keepin track nor nothin 

Good luck yur trail friend

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 28, 2012)

Nope Im stoned!

Night Night!

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2012)

What kind of hydro are you going to be running?  

One of the strange things I have found with Mandala strains is that while they do not want or need a high ppm, they drink up more nutrient solution than other strains. 

When using GH Flora series nutes, I found that I always needed to add Cal-Mag during flowering, regardless of the strain.


----------



## stickywicked (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm using a top drip ring into a 5 gal bucket reservoir with 10 net pot. I picked up on adding the calmag from one of your earlier posts. This has been my first grow , not much to compare to but I like the flora series.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't grow hydro, but I really like the strains you are growing and have grown them both myself. Green mojo to your grow!


----------

